# Centipede Mowing Height



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm really torn on mowing height and reading all kinds of conflicting information about the proper height to cut centipede. I'm currently using a JD riding mower and cut at 2-2 1/4 and seeing decent results. My yard is far from level and any lower than this will cause scalp marks. Some university publications say 1.5-2 inches while real world folks in the business say 3 inches in the summer is right. I make sure the lawn is irrigated with my Rachio controller if this helps.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

What little bit of centipede I have left I cut at 1.75" and it does ok. There's some really nice centipede lawns on here and one with stripes that looks amazing


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

If mowing centipede with a rotary I think 2" is a good hoc. Any lower can result in scalping unless the lawn is pretty smooth. If a lower hoc is desired a reel mower is what you need. I'm currently mowing my centipede at 0.75" with a Toro 1000 and it is doing well at the lower hoc.


----------



## WillisD (Apr 23, 2018)

Dude, i see you live in Columbia, SC. I live in Lugoff which is maybe 20-30 mins away. How much would it cost me for you to get my centipede in this shape............probably the best centipede ive seen around!!


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@WillisD Awesome! There's a few on here from the midlands. Thanks for the compliment! You should take a look at my lawn journal, I've documented some of my maintenance and fertilizer applications here :https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2142


----------



## WillisD (Apr 23, 2018)

Man, your lawn has come a long way! Ive been cutting mine at 2 1/2 to try and thicken it up and deal with the heat a little. Maybe thats too high. Your grass is definitely loving the way you are treating it.


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

Funny - found this thread looking for information regarding reel mowing Centipede. We're looking to move to Coastal North Carolina in a few years and that's the dominant turf of choice in that area. Not a fan of its coarse look, at all.

Looks pretty good at the time, @Brodgers88! Any updates a few year later now?

I think there's always going to be a large difference between heights of cut when it comes to reel mowing. 98% of the time, the advisable, studied, published HOCs are for rotary mowers...


----------

